# Who has gotten their Macbook Pro



## RGrphc2 (Feb 4, 2006)

I just noticed at the apple online store it says that the Macbook Pro is now in stock.  Has anybody here ordered them or gotten them in?


----------



## popester (Feb 5, 2006)

Ordered Yesterday Online, Have Been Given Delivery Date Of March 7th .


----------



## Krevinek (Feb 10, 2006)

My order was 2 days after the keynote (had to wait for the hold to clear, since I cancelled my first order, and was ordering a new one under an EPP).. says it won't ship until the 15th.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Feb 21, 2006)

The first wave of people have been getting them in :

http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/21/first-volley-of-macbook-pros-received/

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=2159346&postcount=220

http://www.powerpage.org/archives/2006/02/macbook_pro_battery_benchmarks.html

Battery Life at Normal Settings with 75% Brightness, Bluetooth On, Wifi On, etc.

3:31...under normal settings

hoping at least 4 to 5...


----------



## Viro (Feb 22, 2006)

That's pretty much what I see on my Powerbook. Shame as I would have wanted better battery life .


----------



## fryke (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, but if you put the screen at 30% brightness (comparable to your PowerBook) and the speed to 1 GHz (comparable to your PowerBook) you might come to more battery life.  ... I'll wait for further reports before judging... The _real_ need for intel PowerBooks (MacBook Pro) was the speed. Battery life was at least okay. This can be tackled later.


----------



## Viro (Feb 22, 2006)

Stop dissing my powerbook.


----------



## fryke (Feb 22, 2006)

... Well: I'm dissing my own with it, too, aren't I... It's just that things move on...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 22, 2006)

So Fryke, how long are you holding out until you get yours?

I'm holding off until Sept. My PB G4 17" 1.5ghz will be just over two years old at that point, and I'll be graduating, so it'll make a nice graduation present to myself.

Plus, I have to use my Student Developer Hardware discount before I graduate. $500 off is hard to pass up.


----------



## fryke (Feb 22, 2006)

What I really want is a smaller notebook. So as soon as Apple offers something smaller and widescreen, I'll be tempted. Whether it'll be called MacBook Pro or MacBook or MacBook nano or anything doesn't really matter to me, as long as it's faster than mine (with universal apps, of course, I'm not a fan of testing Rosetta emulation, since I believe it won't matter soon, anyway...), lighter and has longer battery life. (Which I believe will be true for the iBook replacement, anyway.


----------



## Snaffle (Feb 22, 2006)

I love how everytime I purchase something, something better for the same price comes out! . Got to love technology!


----------



## Golfer099 (Feb 22, 2006)

GOT MINE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I totally called the brand new store in Hingham MA yesterday and was like hey I'm going shopping there tomorrow and isnce you opened last week I thought you might have extra MacBooks that other stores don't.  They were out but said they might get some at 10:30 today so I called them from the parking lot (1.5 hours from my parent's house - 4.5 from NYC) and they were like we just got one and I'm like I'm outside and I'm coming in and they gave it to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 23, 2006)

Golfer099, you should get an award for most efficient use of a fullstop.


----------

